# So, I played 2 Prestige and 2 Premium Ibanez guitars yesterday..



## rockstarazuri (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's a mini review. Yesterday I tested an RG3250MZ and an RG2570MZ (Prestiges) against 2 RG870QMZ (Premiums) at 2 different stores and went wtf. The Premiums played better in my hands, the Prestiges made my hand cramp up. The frets on the Prestiges were poking out a bit from the fretboard, and the setup was awful on both Prestige guitars. The necks on the Premiums resonate better when I strummed a chord.

The Premiums felt better and played like butter. The only thing the Prestiges had against the Premiums were better sounds due to better pickups. 

The bodies of both Prestiges and the Premiums were of equal build quality IMO. I own an Japanese S Prestige and can't help feeling that the Premiums plays better than the S Prestige...

I guess country of manufacture doesn't matter anymore nowadays. After yesterday's experience I begin to wonder if the Prestiges are really above the Premiums in terms of rank.


----------



## Dayn (Jan 22, 2012)

I have an RG2228 set up to my own liking, and I've played a JEM77V off-the-rack without my preferred setup. Both played (and were made) so utterly deliciously creamy and smooth. I can only imagine the JEM77V with my own preferred gauge of strings... or I'd better not, I don't want an orgasm right now.

I've played an RGA7 off the rack and it was pretty good, but not RG2228-level. I've also played an S470 and it was pretty crap. I tried a premium as well, but I forgot what model it was, but it was okay.

Long story short, not every guitar is going to be identical. Especially ones you just pick up off the floor like that.


----------



## ProgCorey (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree with you, I've played three premium 6's now, and they all felt better then any prestiges i've played before.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Jan 22, 2012)

I like the fret ends on the premium's.. the sound was always a bit muffled and I wasn't the biggest fan of the finishes, they were just not great. I still love my dad's non reissue 750 more than probably any other ibanez I've played besides j customs.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 22, 2012)

I think that's just personal taste coming through, although I agree that all the Prestiges, Premiums, etc. that I have played are never THAT much better than your run of the mill production models. I think you pay more for the title prestige than you do for a better instrument. 

Don't get me wrong, I'll take a prestige or premium over a "normal" Ibanez any day, but I would rather have a modest instrument I can mod to my liking than a guitar that I paid a lot more for that just has a little better QC and better hardware. (I upgrade the hardware usually anyway.) 

All in all most of how a guitar plays comes down to who's playing it.


----------



## Rojne (Jan 22, 2012)

All the Premiums I have played have felt better than any of the Prestiges I have put my hands on (except some of the elder Prestiges and the new RGD2127z)!
They had all been setup by one of swedens best techs and the Premiums actually felt more luxurious than the Prestiges, both playing-wise and by the looks!
Just throw your favorite pickup's in there, put your choice of strings on it and get it setup properly and you will have a fuking great guitar!

If I don't get an RGA8 I will probably snag one of the 25th Anniversary RGs when they arrive!


----------



## Captastic (Jan 22, 2012)

The Premiums have a different neck profile than the Prestiges, so that could be it as well. I'm also interested in picking up a Premium due to the slightly thicker (18mm x 20mm vs 17mm x 19mm) and the slightly less flat (400mm vs 430mm) fretboard...


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2012)

I've played 2 premiums and they are wonderful guitars, I still prefer my rga121 over them but thats just me, I might have to pick up the new blue hardtail premium though later this year.


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 22, 2012)

My RG827 QMZ plays better than the RGD2127z I use to own, believe it or not. I likely got a dud, but still, thats like a £500 price difference. I am extremely pleased with my premium


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 22, 2012)

CloudAC said:


> My RG827 QMZ plays better than the RGD2127z I use to own, believe it or not.


I've got the very same Premium and it plays great. My RG1527 still feels and plays a tad better, tho. And so did my RGD2127. If one doesn't have the cash for a Prestige, get a Premium and it's the closest you're getting to Prestige quality.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 22, 2012)

For what its worth, I've owned three different RGD2127z's, and pretty much all three played like cheap, bad guitars. The first one was acceptable, and then made much better after a setup, but the other two were just... I mean, I've had Prestiges that I'd prefer to most other guitars, and those RGD's were just unacceptable.

Each Premium I've played has been awesome, and I'd definitely buy one if it bonded with me.


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 22, 2012)

I currently have 4 Prestiges including:
-RG1077XL
-RG2550(2004 Model)
-RG2550(2005 Model)
-RGR1570(2007 Model)

All of these felt better than the premium that I played. Part of it probably has to be the fact that they all cost less when they were new than the Premiums do now(stupid price raises). Either way, I prefer the Prestige neck profile and I really don't care about the colors or trans tops on the premiums.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 22, 2012)

Me personally, I can't stand the titanium rods Ibanez is throwing in their high end guitars. In my opinion it kills the natural resonance of the neck, they just don't feel "alive" when I play them. 

That being said, the only models I like from Ibanez, are the ones without the rods (MIJ or MII, it doesn't matter, rods are rods).


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 22, 2012)

I have 3 Prestiges (S5470, RGA321F, RG1527M) at the moment, and I'm not scared to say that the Premiums I tried are at par with the Prestiges I own. The neck size is just nice for me. 

Even though they're high quality, I don't know why people scoff at them for being Made in Indonesia.


----------



## Bones43x (Jan 22, 2012)

The neck shape is supposed to be the same as the Wizard Prestige. The 3xxx series RGs have the Super Wizard which is 1mm thinner.

I have 3 Prestige RGs...1527, 2550Z, 1420F. The RG2550Z is the heaviest and least resonant of the 3, but it still sounds good plugged in. I've got DiMarzios in all but the RG1420F. It's the lightest, most resonant, but also thinner sounding than the other 2. That's probably due to the stock pickups though.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 23, 2012)

Gonna go out and try another Premium and Prestige at a different store today. If the same thing happens I might consider really getting a Premium!


----------



## Advv (Jan 23, 2012)

Tried two premiums now. Play amazingly and look amazing too. My problem with Prestige models was that they lacked looks. Ibanez has now solved that problem. 

Will definitely be looking to pick up a Premium in 2012. The Red Desert one is so damn tasty. Had to force myself to not buy it from MF.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 23, 2012)

O damn man, I gotta try one of these out.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 23, 2012)

Didn't try out a Prestige, but the Premium I tried at the store today was awesome. I tried hard to look out for any faults and defects and problems but couldn't find any. The neck joint was tight, and the paint job was amazing. Hardware was spot on, screws are all tight and the EZ2 feels really high quality. As a plus, the volume/tone knob were WAY less stiffer than my Prestiges, which I like a lot. I like cleaning up my sound with the volume knob, so it helps a lot. The whole guitar was almost like a cheaper J Custom.

The neck was amazing like the other 2 I tried, and all of them have impeccable fretwork. I noticed that compared to my Prestige, the neck seems to be a bit narrower, and the overall girth of the fretboard fits my hand properly. Sometimes the Super Wizard on my S cramps up my hand, but in the case of the Premium, it didn't cramp my hand even after quite a long period of testing. Chords and scales are a dream to play on it.

The sound of the stock pickups (RG870 Ibanez original pickups) was good at all settings of the amp. Cleans were good, it can pull of twangy tones as well as jazzy neck pickup tones when you roll the volume and tone back. I tested using a Marshall JVM. As for distortion, it's not as articulate as the CL/LF pickups I have on my S, but it gets the job done. The stock pickups are more versatile than the CL/FL set IMO though. I can only imagine it getting better after a pickup change.

In many ways, the guitars were better than my Prestiges. Definitely a solid workhorse, HIGH quality for a low price. Looks awesome too. If you have a J Custom and you're afraid of it being damaged on stage, this provides a GOOD alternative to that. I'm definitely going to save up for one.


----------



## Randomist (Jan 23, 2012)

Bones43x said:


> The neck shape is supposed to be the same as the Wizard Prestige. The 3xxx series RGs have the Super Wizard which is 1mm thinner.



The thickest wizard prestige is the HP IIRC. Ibanez specs that as 18mm at 1st and 20mm at 12th, the same as the premium necks (this still doesn't account for the carve which may or may not be different). 
The biggest difference I can see is the fretboard radius. The Premiums have a flat 400mm (15.74") and the prestige gets an even flatter 430mm (17").
The Super Wizard being 1mm thinner and also having a 30mm larger fretboard radius may well contribute to the hand cramp. The fretwork I can't excuse, but setup is something I expect to have to fiddle with, regardless of the guitar I'm buying.

EDIT: on setup, my RG1451 arrived pretty well set up, I just altered it to my tastes.


----------



## trickae (Jan 25, 2012)

the new claro walnut top premium S's look awesome thinking of picking one of those up once they come out


----------



## guy in latvia (Jan 25, 2012)

Dunno, got an RG2228 which looks/feels/plays better than most Ibanez guitars ive tried. By the the worst have always been the S series, no matter which one i pick up it plays like ass...

Then again, the single best playing Ibanez, ill even say guitar, ive ever played is my RG7640, hands down.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 25, 2012)

Every Premium I have played has felt like dog shit. All three. I do agree, that Prestige doesn't mean anything right now. Older ones were FAR superior.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 25, 2012)

Premium series guitars are made with cheaper components from korea and china and assembled in Japan. To try to hit on the "I want a Japanese Ibanez" market. Same as Fender with the California series, Highway One Series and whatever that new one is now. They are simply a MUCH cheaper guitar.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 25, 2012)

/sigh

The premiums are made at the Ibanez premium factory. The factory is Ibanez's own factory. They take a lot of pride in what they label as "premium" because those are coming out of THEIR factory.

The premiums are NOT assembled in Japan. 

I don't know how many times we have to go over this!

That being said, the premiums aren't really prestiges either. The neck profiles ARE different. If you LOVE the prestige models, you might not like a premium. I would say play both and the one you like (and afford) is the one you should get. There is a reason that Ibanez continues to sell the RG1570 when you can get an almost identical RG920 premium for less. Play them both, make up your own mind.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 25, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Premium series guitars are made with cheaper components from korea and china and assembled in Japan.


They are not assembled in Japan, but in an Ibanez factory in Indonesia.

EDIT: Haha, got ninaj'd!


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 25, 2012)

Indonesian factory with Fujigen people overseeing the process at that 

I love the necks on the Premiums. And the J Custom level fretwork beats any other Ibanez out of the water, save for the J Customs.

Btw, Highway Ones > American Standard Strats in my book. Less sticky necks, awesome finish and the jumbo frets are <3


----------



## engage757 (Jan 25, 2012)

rockstarazuri said:


> Indonesian factory with Fujigen people overseeing the process at that
> 
> I love the necks on the Premiums. And the J Custom level fretwork beats any other Ibanez out of the water, save for the J Customs.
> 
> Btw, Highway Ones > American Standard Strats in my book. Less sticky necks, awesome finish and the jumbo frets are <3




ah, so two Japanese luthiers sitting in an office over an indonesian factory. Sounds like a selling gimmick to be sure.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 26, 2012)

Gimmick? The quality of the guitars I played were proof enough for me. I played Prestiges, J Customs, Fender American Standards, Caparison Delingers and Horuses, Schecter Japan EX series, and for the price, Premiums are up there with them.

Manufacturing factories don't mean anything if the QC is tight and the workers are skilled. Look at Suhr's Rasmus series too.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jan 27, 2012)

Did you play the prestiges with cold hands? Which ones did you play 1st?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 27, 2012)

You guys are fortunate to have music stores that stock premiums. Guitar Centers are all we have here and they dont stock any Ibanezes over like $400.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 27, 2012)

Osiris said:


> You guys are fortunate to have music stores that stock premiums. Guitar Centers are all we have here and they dont stock any Ibanezes over like $400.



I live near the "world famous" house of guitars and they are yet another Fender/Gibson superstore most of the time. Occasionally have I see a couple nice Jacksons but _never_ have I seen a decent Ibanez anywhere near me.


----------



## Randomist (Jan 27, 2012)

Osiris said:


> You guys are fortunate to have music stores that stock premiums. Guitar Centers are all we have here and they dont stock any Ibanezes over like $400.



I found my local guitar/instrument shop a while back... the sum total of the electric guitars available was 6 squiers and 4 gio's... there were also 4 cheap acoustics and load of crappy keyboards. But I do know a place near where my parents live that usually hace some very nice fenders and gibsons and one or two prestiges. I have yet to see a premium in a guitar shop.


----------



## Bones43x (Jan 28, 2012)

Osiris said:


> You guys are fortunate to have music stores that stock premiums. Guitar Centers are all we have here and they dont stock any Ibanezes over like $400.



Same here in K-town. They stock TONS of the cheap-o Ibbies, and a Jem.


----------



## jairic (Jan 29, 2012)

Bones43x said:


> Same here in K-town. They stock TONS of the cheap-o Ibbies, and a Jem.



Same at our GC, but we have another local store that varies the selection a little bit.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 29, 2012)

Just got back from another shop. Tested a Prestige RG2770Z (Maple top mahogany body) vs a Premium. The Prestige was badly setup though. I didn't like the sound that much compared to the Premium. The Premium felt better to play for me. Premium won again.. really, wtf.

True story


----------



## Randomist (Jan 30, 2012)

Differences in etup and personal preferance can make all the difference. If you prefer the premium neck to prestige anyway, and then play a prestige that's badly set up, the prestige has a lot of ground to make up. A good setup will take it a long way, but if you just prefer the premiums anyway, get a premium. Each to their own.


----------



## LetsMosey (Feb 1, 2012)

same here. It seems the lower price-point Prestige models feel really cheap... yet the Premium's play and feel really nice. It's sad that Ibanez is lowering the quality of prestiges just so they can lower the cost so kids can afford a prestige, just for bragging rights of owning a prestige. 

I want to know the long-term quality tho of the new Premiums; especially considering most are made in Indonesia. I thought they were supposed to be MIJ? Guess not. :\

This isn't anything new though... I mean, look at the MIJ RG74/7620's from 1998-2000... they are about the same build quality and feel just as nice (or nicer, imo anyway) as a brand new RG1527, RGD2127Z or RGD2120Z. And now the Premiums are feeling even nicer than Prestige models. Seems they go cheaper and cheaper on build quality and craftsmanship when phasing out guitars to make room for the new latest and greatest.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 1, 2012)

ALso depends on how the shops keep up with their gear


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dont quote me on this....but i hear the prestige line is almost over


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 7, 2012)

Horizongeetar93 said:


> Dont quote me on this....but i hear the prestige line is almost over



The majority of people wont pay $1700 for a prestige when they can get an "almost as good" premium for $900ish.

I would say the days of mainstream MIJ Ibanez guitars are coming to an end. There will still be the uber expensive models out of Japan, like the J-custom stuff, and maybe some siggys, but mainstream, I think those days are just about over.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Feb 7, 2012)

jl-austin said:


> The majority of people wont pay $1700 for a prestige when they can get an "almost as good" premium for $900ish.
> 
> I would say the days of mainstream MIJ Ibanez guitars are coming to an end. There will still be the uber expensive models out of Japan, like the J-custom stuff, and maybe some siggys, but mainstream, I think those days are just about over.



Especially for the 2500 piece of overpriced rga they have out. I'd take a premium over that anyday. i actually like the premiums over the prestiges.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 7, 2012)

Horizongeetar93 said:


> Dont quote me on this....but i hear the prestige line is almost over


Source? I really don't see this happening.


----------



## Randomist (Feb 7, 2012)

I really hope not. For the price of a premium here, I'd rather spend a littlle extra on an RG1570MZ and get the Japanese hardware and the prestige logo/hardcase (or an RG1451, if you can find one left in white plaster, costs less than any of the premiums).


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have peeps that hear from ibby central. cant give too much out on that.


----------



## ScarSymmetry (Mar 14, 2012)

This thread really made my day!Lefty player here with limited buying alternatives so i had a prolonged dilemma for a used 1570 in black or a premium black ice...
Now i know i can end my dilemma: steal the premium,throw some white dimarzio paf pro's in bridge and neck and i am in heaven!


----------



## LetsMosey (Mar 14, 2012)

ScarSymmetry said:


> This thread really made my day!Lefty player here with limited buying alternatives so i had a prolonged dilemma for a used 1570 in black or a premium black ice...
> Now i know i can end my dilemma: steal the premium,throw some white dimarzio paf pro's in bridge and neck and i am in heaven!



After re-reading, I thought the consensus was prestige was still better than premium. Like someone else already said, why not pay a little more and get a Prestige? You'll be happier in the long run having the Japanese quality they're known for. I wouldn't want to take a risk spending that much on an instrument that is part of a new line, in a new Indonesian factory. Prestige all the way. Despite my opinion from my earlier post, I still think the prestige guitars play better at a certain point. The lower priced Prestige models probably play just as good or maybe worse than the high priced Premium guitars, but once you get into the higher priced Prestige's, that's when the quality seems to go up. It really depends on the model and what you're looking for. Don't get me wrong, the Premiums are nice, but for the price, I'd rather go find a nice jcustom or prestige used.


----------



## Randomist (Mar 14, 2012)

LetsMosey said:


> Premiums are nice, but for the price, I'd rather go find a nice jcustom or prestige used.



For the price of a premium? I could get a couple of nice Prestiges used, Jcustom maybe just the one, they don't appear much here at all. 
IMO the 1570s are still better new than a premium. They cost very little more, but the quality is still high, and you get a hardcase thrown in that's worth the price difference on its own. Incidentally a prestige hardcase sold a couple of days ago for £132 here... used. The M100C can be had new for <£100 but the team J-Craft sticker must mean something to people... 
Now to buy some RG1570s and swap the cases for M100C's


----------



## ScarSymmetry (Mar 25, 2012)

LetsMosey said:


> After re-reading, I thought the consensus was prestige was still better than premium. Like someone else already said, why not pay a little more and get a Prestige? You'll be happier in the long run having the Japanese quality they're known for. I wouldn't want to take a risk spending that much on an instrument that is part of a new line, in a new Indonesian factory. Prestige all the way. Despite my opinion from my earlier post, I still think the prestige guitars play better at a certain point. The lower priced Prestige models probably play just as good or maybe worse than the high priced Premium guitars, but once you get into the higher priced Prestige's, that's when the quality seems to go up. It really depends on the model and what you're looking for. Don't get me wrong, the Premiums are nice, but for the price, I'd rather go find a nice jcustom or prestige used.


Yeah it might be not as good as the prestige quality but i have a premium on order with paf pro's installed!!!no lefty prestiges for me


----------

